# Anyone know of a sling to carry an 8kg westie??



## cullamubba (Apr 2, 2010)

My westie Daisy has recently been diagnosed with arthritis. She has good days and bad days and at the moment she can happily handle a decent walk but not quite as long as she used to.

We have 3 other dogs. Bichon x Yorkie boys so we dont want to restrict their walks but we cant leave Daisy behind because she gets soo upset when shes separated from them.

We've been thinking of buying a carrier of some sort and a sling seems the best bet as I would normally carry her on my hip anyway but shes too heavy to hold up for too long. All I can find though, is slings that will only hold small dogs up to 4 or 6kg.

Does anyone know of one that will hold a heavier dog?? Daisy is currently around 8kg.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

like this 
Dog Lift/Dog Support/ Dog Sling Dog/ Quick Lift Support(With Soft Fleece Lining) | eBay
or
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PET-CARRI...e_Garden_Kitchen_Toasters&hash=item564c31d8b3


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

I would be extremely cautious about using a sling with an arthritic animal.

You remove their ability to find comfort, and force their limbs in potentially detrimental positions.

Something with a solid base that allows to dog to move if they become sore or uncomfortable would be preferable.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

This one can hold up to 10 kilograms:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-2894...r=8-24&keywords=Trixie+carrier#productDetails


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I completely agree with Linden Tree. OP - you may find one of those dog cart/buggies more suitable, they would allow the dog to sit or lay in a far more natural and comfortable position. Or taking her on a manageable walk together with the other dogs, then dropping her back home (exercised, so is likely to sleep) whilst you take the other dogs back out for more walking if they need it might work.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

What about a pet stroller?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sianrees1979 said:


> like this
> Dog Lift/Dog Support/ Dog Sling Dog/ Quick Lift Support(With Soft Fleece Lining) | eBay
> or
> PET CARRIER SLING *UK SAFETY CERTIFICATION* | eBay


I agree about a solid - based carrier but if you decide to go with a sling I used the one that's in the second link for my puppy until he was about 14 - 16kg ish with no dramas - apart from to my back!!


----------



## cullamubba (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for your replies. I've now bought one of the slings from the second link from ebay. This works well and allows her to sit in a more natural position to the way I would normally carry her. I personally wouldnt mind the front carrier but she wouldnt like that at all. Shes not that comfortable with being carried in any other way but sat on my hip.

Shes doing really well on her meds now though so hopefully we wont need to use it at all, or if we do it should only be for short periods for the time being.

I see what people are saying about having a flat base for her to sit on so she can move but I think as she seems comfortable in the sling we've just bought and as shes doing well on her meds, then it wouldnt be worth getting a push along carrier that we would have to take out on walks just incase she may need it for 10-15mins. 

Thanks for all your help people!


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

This is 10 year old Lily who is 8.3kgs, she also has arthritis in her shoulder, cruciate damage and a sore hip. She cant walk as far as she used to but does NOT like being left home alone so we carry her. Our walks are 'off road' so the backpack works a treat.


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

This might sound a bit mad but I would use a baby carrier, probably a ring sling as it provides a nice pocket area to get comfy in. They are good up to a large weight (I carried my children in them comfortably at well over 12kgs), and spread the weight over your back. The fabric can be quite sturdy too, a heavier weight cotton would be ideal IMO.


----------

